# Quieting Powder Actuated Fasteners



## longhornbuilds (May 11, 2015)

I am looking at a health care project with adjacent tenants, and the Request For Proposal forbids daytime work with excessive noise. I am trying to get a full shift without having to go into late night hours. Has there been a way to quiet powder actuated tools? Specifically when firing pins into concrete.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

PA has/had a Hilti butane fired pin gun. Was fairly quiet, and bit the concrete very well.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Gx120? Is a gas gun They are a good framing gun For wall tracks ect ect tho pretty loud ....the hilti powder gun is a lot quieter tho but way more powerful and shoot bigger pins 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What are you using it for ceiling? hangars or wall floor tracks ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longhornbuilds (May 11, 2015)

I need to fire pins for metal track, and then later to the ceiling for wire to suspend ceiling grid. I have never used gas actuated tools, but have heard they are quieter. I am considering renting a couple of gas powered, but want to be sure they will be acceptable. The proposal details are pretty meticulous about sound issues. I just don't know exactly how sensitive they will be. My proposal is contingent on working regular hours in between 7am-10pm. I need to be able to get 8 hour work days, within that time frame.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd say you would have trouble achieving that, the gx120 is pretty loud we have to do nights at some of our jobs because no there is no percusion/impact tools during business hours 
Can you try going really early to smash out what you need to get you through the day ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longhornbuilds (May 11, 2015)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I'd say you would have trouble achieving that, the gx120 is pretty loud we have to do nights at some of our jobs because no there is no percusion/impact tools during business hours
> Can you try going really early to smash out what you need to get you through the day ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like I will have to get with the building's project manager, and officially establish what will be too loud. It will most likely come to popping what we can, as early as possible, or after hours. I clearly excluded any night time work after 10pm on my proposal, so the GC is aware of that. I just don't want to walk into the job having to do short shifts, daily, due to the sensitivity issues with the building's administration. That will affect how well I can service the project. I might have to consider doing a couple of days of late work, just to get the framing done.

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## longhornbuilds (May 11, 2015)

I just met with my Hilti rep, and he mentioned the GX120 is considerably quieter than your standard powder actuated tools. Has anyone had experience with it, in a finish out situation?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I have them both the gx120 bangs loudly but doesn't make much impact sound my hilti powder gun shoots a lot quieter when you shoot it into concrete it literally make a click like a gun then then a tiny bit of noise 
That was 1st thing I noticed about it was how quiet it was compared 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

A trackfast gun is a lot quieter than a hilt I stud gun plus its a lot faster. when we work on a job like that cut all the track and warn everybody and it will only last a few minutes


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I had two framing projects last summer where noise was not allowed. I wound up spot welding everything that I could. We used contact cement to fasten our bottom track. Then we had one day where it was decided we could make noise for a few hours. And we came in and shot in, or drilled and rawl pinned everything before rocking. I hope we didn't miss anything. It's covered with rock now.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't get a Hilti gx120 to work. Most of our work is above 8000 feet in altitude. The firing mechanism gets dirty from a rich powder mix. Maybe somebody knows how to fix this.


----------

